# looking for first clipless pedals and shoes need some advice



## hollandbk (Jun 3, 2008)

hey guys, its week 2 with the new allez and i'm thinking i'm going to make the move to clipless pedals and shoes, i've never used a clipless set and I want to know what are some good brands of shoes and pedals


----------



## g8keyper (Jun 30, 2008)

I went to the store and tried on every pair of shoes they had from $65.00 to $580.00; ended up with a very comfortable Shimano R099 - 129.00. I am just amazed at how they feel like my running shoes. The pedals I chose were Speedplay because I've heard they are easier on a beginner's knees and easy to get out of, but then I watched a video on bike fitting that said you produce more "wattage" out of a pedal with zero play and the knee issues are due to not stretching enough most the time. So Speedplay Zero next time.


----------



## hollandbk (Jun 3, 2008)

one question i've always had about these set ups is how do you know which shoes work with which pedals


----------



## livin4lax09 (Mar 15, 2008)

pedals will come with cleats that you screw onto the bottom of your shoes. Most popular pedals companies use 3 hole cleats. most road shoes are compatible with 3 hole cleats. But mountain biking pedals/cleats will not work with 3 hole road shoes.

road cleats 








road shoes









mountain biking cleats








mtb shoes









comprende?


----------



## rogerstg (Aug 1, 2007)

hollandbk said:


> hey guys, its week 2 with the new allez and i'm thinking i'm going to make the move to clipless pedals and shoes, i've never used a clipless set and I want to know what are some good brands of shoes and pedals


I depends on the type of riding you do.


----------



## wmayes (Aug 8, 2007)

*I use MTB*

Hello,

I use Specialized MTB shoes with Shimano SPD pedals. Sure, they weigh more than road pedals, but if I need to lose weight, it's in the mid section, not footwear! Also, if in a senior moment, I forget something back in the house I can walk across the floor without my wife castrating me!:blush2: 
I practiced clipping in and out while on the trainer and have only fallen over once, DUH! Since then, I always unclip at a reasonable distance before my projected stop, as clipping back in with SPD's is easy as they are double sided.


----------



## hollandbk (Jun 3, 2008)

rogerstg said:


> I depends on the type of riding you do.


right now just casual riding trying to get back in shape but more serious latter I would like to also stay sub 250 for shoe and pedals but If it would really make a difference price I'll just save more and buy some later, don't really want to cheap out on the pedals if it means breaking my neck trying to get out of them


----------



## rogerstg (Aug 1, 2007)

In that case, get a pair of brand name SPD shoes in the $70-$90 range, and spd pedals for $50-$70. Double sided are a bit heavier, but make getting in after a stop easier. Set the tension so that you can get our easier.

FWIW, my GF uses this setup and rides about 130 miles weekly. I started that way, but went to Speedplay this year because my knees would start to bother me after about 20 miles.


----------



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

hollandbk said:


> hey guys, its week 2 with the new allez and i'm thinking i'm going to make the move to clipless pedals and shoes, i've never used a clipless set and I want to know what are some good brands of shoes and pedals


Much depends on user preference, which you might not even know yet. I'll try to pose the questions and then you can try to state a preference and then folks can give you advice on good choices.

1) I want a shoe that is easy to walk around in off the bike vs I don't plan on being off the bike much, it does not matter.
2) I want a pedal with lots of float because they are easier on the legs vs I want a pedal with no float for that solid connection to the bike they give. 
3) I like equipment the pros use vs I could care less what pro riders do
4) I like to corner hard, clearance matters vs I've never knocked a pedal on a turn in my life, what's this clearance you speak of.
5) I like a pedal with double sided entry (flats) vs I like a pedal with single sided entry (toe clips)

Some of the above have variations so it might be also helpful to state your degrees of preference for the extreames I state above in your reply. 

Scot


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

I started my kids on Crank Brother Egg Beaters. I highly recommend them, and use them on my commuter. They're cheap, too.


----------



## hollandbk (Jun 3, 2008)

Scot_Gore said:


> Much depends on user preference, which you might not even know yet. I'll try to pose the questions and then you can try to state a preference and then folks can give you advice on good choices.
> 
> 1) I want a shoe that is easy to walk around in off the bike vs I don't plan on being off the bike much, it does not matter.
> *it would be nice to have shoes that I might be able to walk around in a little and not kill my feet but its not overly important since I wont really be commuting in this bike*
> ...


I think i'm to go to the lbs to check some out any other brands you guys think I should keep in mind or avoid


----------



## SkiRacer55 (Apr 29, 2005)

*What they said...*

...I guess the only thing I'd add is that get the shoes first, and think mostly about comfort, then worry about pedals next. As somebody noted, shoes are something you need to try on, and more $$$ doesn't necessarily equate to comfort. For example, my tennis coach got a pair of mid-level Performance road shoes that were very comfortable and I thought very well made and efficient. 

When it comes to pedals, you have lots 'o' choices, although some pedals aren't compatible with some shoes. For example, I have foot problems (too many years in ski boots) so I just got a pair of Shimano custom fit R220s, a great shoe. They'll only work, I gather, with Shimano and Look pedals, which is fortunate because I use Look pedals. 

For pedals, you're looking at a lot of different thingies, one of which is "How much platform does it have, and how much do you want?" I don't do well with pedals like Speedplay, which have a relatively small platform...I like something substantial like Look. On the other hand, with Speedplay (and most MTB pedals), you can enter on either side...which isn't true of Look pedals. Another reason I like Look pedals is the release tension is adjustable (also true of most pedals) and the float (how much they'll rotate laterally before starting to release) is also adjustable. I don't know why they did it, but in the Keo series, Look made the amount of float dependent on the cleats you use. I use Look CX-6, and with the same cleat, you can adjust float to 0, 3, 6, or 9 with a dial on the back of the pedal. As you start spending more $$ on pedals, you get lighter pedals, and better bearings, but even low to medium end pedals will probably serve you pretty well. 

There's no way of knowing...although you can talk to people at the shop...but different people have (or do not have) problems getting in and out of some brands of pedals. I think it's just a getting used to thing, but getting in and out of Looks is easy for me, but I hate Shimanos...which I have on my mountain bike, which I only ride about once a summer...


----------



## Doggity (Mar 10, 2006)

Shimano PD540's, and Specialized's Sport MTB shoes worked for me. The PD's are easy to get in and out of, don't look dorky(this is subjective, I know), and you're not out a ton of money with the shoes either.


----------



## hollandbk (Jun 3, 2008)

I was checking out the Shimano PD540 I like that they are dual sided and the price seems good but it says they are for mountain bikes, is there really that much of a difference ?


----------



## P.D.E. (Oct 15, 2006)

Another thing to maybe think about is how much time you might spend riding around in street shoes. Pedals with larger platforms (Shimano, Look, etc) will be better for the occasional errand compared to some other types.


----------



## rogerstg (Aug 1, 2007)

SkiRacer55 said:


> I don't do well with pedals like Speedplay, which have a relatively small platform...I like something substantial like Look.


 The Speedplay platform is about 67% larger than the Look Keo. I'm not trying to change your opinion, just setting the facts straight for the OP.


----------



## edhchoe (Jun 3, 2007)

I have Shimano type and mountain bike shoes. You can walk more comfortably in those than road bike shoes. But the serious and fast guys wear road shoes, right?


----------



## ownedbybiggs (Jul 8, 2008)

*Pedals*

I run Speedplay zero's as I found them the most comfortable and easily mounted/dismounted, but I do have a question for anyone else who runs them.....I have to replace the cleats about every three months. Does anyone know how to make the old work like new or why they stop working effectively? And what I mean by that is when they wear out I can't get my feet to dismount and end up heading to the ground at 0.5mph :cryin:


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

If you like to get off your bike every now and then and be able to walk around you should get some mountain shoes and pedals. Mountain bike shoes have a recessed cleat so you can walk in them. The pedals just have a different type of clip to clip into.

I have a pair of Specialized Tahoe shoes









and a pair of shimano PD-A520 pedals









I really like being able to get somewhere and be able to walk around for a while. In road shoes you can't really walk, unless you like walking around on very slippery plastic like a duck.

And yes, this pedal/shoe combo is on my road bike.


----------



## wmayes (Aug 8, 2007)

*My Two Cents*

I use these Specialized MTB shoes with Shimano M520 pedals. The pedals clip in on both sides and the shoes are very comfortable. I currently ride 75-100 miles per week, and have completed 2 centuries this year so far. No issues. :thumbsup:


----------



## hollandbk (Jun 3, 2008)

I really like the look of the last two and the fact that the pedals are double sided and that you can walk in the shoes, will it make a big difference performance wise to use mountain biking shoes and pedals?


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

wmayes said:


> I use these Specialized MTB shoes with Shimano M520 pedals. The pedals clip in on both sides and the shoes are very comfortable. I currently ride 75-100 miles per week, and have completed 2 centuries this year so far. No issues. :thumbsup:


I have those pedals, but a pair of neat nike 'mtn bike' shoes. I've done close to 1000 miles in them so far, and have had no problems with them. They're cheap and pretty easy maintenance. Just keep the springs lubed because apparently they're just painted steel (rust, and I rode them in the snow in february). You can also get those nifty plastic platforms for SPD pedals like those. 

Ex:









I love these, since I live less than a mile from my college, and I can just slap them on and ride over with my flip-flops or whatnot.


----------



## wmayes (Aug 8, 2007)

*MTB Shoe/SPD Pedal Performance*



hollandbk said:


> I really like the look of the last two and the fact that the pedals are double sided and that you can walk in the shoes, will it make a big difference performance wise to use mountain biking shoes and pedals?


I can't give you a comparitive answer as these are the first and only shoes/pedals that I have used. (Only been road biking 10 months). I have been passed by many with road shoes and passed many myself, but until I try road shoes, I won't know. I am sure there is advantage with the lack of road pedals' weight and decreased rotational force, but I guess you never miss what you never had! Besides, what's it going to get me? Maybe .2 of a MPH? I'll deal with it! The performance gain I can guage is that I save a heck of alot of embarassing moments and time by not having to orient the pedal the right way to clip in.


----------



## SkiRacer55 (Apr 29, 2005)

*Probably not...*



hollandbk said:


> I really like the look of the last two and the fact that the pedals are double sided and that you can walk in the shoes, will it make a big difference performance wise to use mountain biking shoes and pedals?


...road stuff, especially as you spend more $$$$, you're generally getting lighter stuff, and maybe a stiffer sole, although not necessarily so. The setup you're looking at is probably a great way to start with the bike shoes/clipless pedals routine, and next season, when you're more comfortable with this gear, and maybe more conscious of weight, or performance differences, you can reevaluate...


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

hollandbk said:


> I really like the look of the last two and the fact that the pedals are double sided and that you can walk in the shoes, will it make a big difference performance wise to use mountain biking shoes and pedals?


I could stick Lance Armstrong on a big wheel loaded up with rocks and him barefooted, and he would still beat you in a race with you on the lightest, stiffest bike with the lightest road shoes and pedals (we are not talking by inches here either, more like miles).

At this point in your biking career you need to be worried about getting out there and wanting to ride around a lot. Most people end up "just riding around" and never race. Using walkable shoes is perfect for that situation and you will be able to keep them forever. If you ever start racing hardcore get some new pedals, then you can use the mtn. pedals on a commuter or around the town bike.


----------



## Jerrylaw1 (Nov 23, 2007)

I have the tarmac and i bought the specialized shoes ($149) and the 105 pedals ($90) and they work just fine. They are my first set also.


----------



## ownedbybiggs (Jul 8, 2008)

brianmcg said:


> I could stick Lance Armstrong on a big wheel loaded up with rocks and him barefooted, and he would still beat you in a race with you on the lightest, stiffest bike with the lightest road shoes and pedals (we are not talking by inches here either, more like miles.



Priceless.....:thumbsup:


----------



## lawrence (May 17, 2005)

You need to decide if you want MTB or road shoes as they take take different pedals.

My choice for road shoes is Shimano Ultegra or Crank Brothers Quattro.

My choice for MTB shoes is Crank Brothers Acid, 2nd CB Quattro, 3rd CB Candy.

If you do spinning then you would want Shimano SPD.


----------

